# Rush Run winter fishing.



## GreatNorthern (Dec 4, 2011)

I posted this in the SW Ohio report but probably should have started here instead, new to this site and looking for some tips on getting into some fish at Rush Run this winter. I've only fished it twice, both times last summer and still trying to figure that lake out. I have some time off around Christmas and if it's not frozen over I'd lime to spend some time out there but if not I'll suit up with waders and hit Twin Creek instead.


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

GreatNorthern said:


> I posted this in the SW Ohio report but probably should have started here instead, new to this site and looking for some tips on getting into some fish at Rush Run this winter. I've only fished it twice, both times last summer and still trying to figure that lake out. I have some time off around Christmas and if it's not frozen over I'd lime to spend some time out there but if not I'll suit up with waders and hit Twin Creek instead.


Twin creek would be a better bet


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

twin would be better till the bass are shallow at Rush Run,, look for deep wintering holes


----------

